# soooo do we have any locals........



## Springy (31 January 2013)

Hello.....

Anyone out there for our board......

**note** clearly the best regional board


----------



## leflynn (31 January 2013)

*waves* I'm a northerner!  Up in the Derwent Valley, neddies between Stocksfield and Ebchester


----------



## Goldenstar (31 January 2013)

I'm here.


----------



## Starry_eyes (31 January 2013)

I'm oop North! Same place as the lovely Leflynn


----------



## Springy (31 January 2013)

Bet everyone is looking at each others profiles


----------



## Springy (31 January 2013)

Waiting for the slow coaches to catch up 

(excuse spellings they might be wrong)

Katastrophy
Saffys mum
Alicat
Horseychick
Firtygerty
Ex race rider

and Im sure ive recognised a few others.....


----------



## Cyrus (31 January 2013)

Yep im up here seems even more northern lol in good old Ashington


----------



## Springy (31 January 2013)

Cyrus said:



			Yep im up here seems even more northern lol in good old Ashington
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmm I think Ive seen those dogs on a northern horsey facebook site playing in the snow last week


----------



## meandmrblue (31 January 2013)

Me


----------



## littlemisslauren (31 January 2013)

I'm Durham


----------



## duckling (31 January 2013)

I'm currently in Wales, but am moving to Newcastle towards the end of March. I'll probably be back here frequently to pick your brains about everything North


----------



## forever broke (31 January 2013)

Meeee!!  From Hartlepool


----------



## Springy (31 January 2013)

Hellloooooooooooo everyone


----------



## beatrice (31 January 2013)

Meee! Northumberland - horses towards matfen way.


----------



## angrovestud (31 January 2013)

We are near stokesley Great Ayton


----------



## Sarah_K (31 January 2013)

Me- I'm near Alnwick.


----------



## Custard Cream (31 January 2013)

Meee! Born and bred in Hartlepool. After a brief spell down south I'm not up near Ponteland.


----------



## meandmyself (31 January 2013)

forever broke said:



			Meeee!!  From Hartlepool
		
Click to expand...

Hi! Me too.


----------



## tigger01 (31 January 2013)

Me too.   Near Morpeth.   Horses near Ponteland.


----------



## Leighb (31 January 2013)

im south of durham


----------



## celia (31 January 2013)

I'm another in Northumberland. We're just south of Hexham.


----------



## TheHud86 (31 January 2013)

Hello,

I've just moved to Teesside(Stockton) just before Christmas.

Richard


----------



## TheHud86 (31 January 2013)

Anyone here on Twitter too? 

Follow me... same user name as here


----------



## forever broke (31 January 2013)

meandmyself said:



			Hi! Me too. 

Click to expand...

Hiya!  Whereabouts do you keep your horse? Mine's near Dalton


----------



## Hacked_Off (31 January 2013)

Meee! Mitford/Meldon


----------



## Cyrus (31 January 2013)

celia said:



			I'm another in Northumberland. We're just south of Hexham.
		
Click to expand...

You still have any snow your way?


----------



## Cyrus (31 January 2013)

Springy said:



			Hmmmm I think Ive seen those dogs on a northern horsey facebook site playing in the snow last week 

Click to expand...

Now you have me intrigued


----------



## HOWEN (31 January 2013)

Yup I am up here x


----------



## Springy (31 January 2013)

Hacked_Off said:



			Meee! Mitford/Meldon 

Click to expand...

OOh thats a little place my hubby works there....... Bet you know each other


----------



## Springy (31 January 2013)

Cyrus said:



			Now you have me intrigued 

Click to expand...

Were they not on Northern Neddies on Facebook last week? 

Maybe Im wrong  lol


----------



## Cyrus (31 January 2013)

Springy said:



			Were they not on Northern Neddies on Facebook last week? 

Maybe Im wrong  lol
		
Click to expand...

Not mine but now going to join lol


----------



## ClassicG&T (31 January 2013)

Me! ... I'm ashington :O


----------



## Hacked_Off (31 January 2013)

Springy said:



			OOh thats a little place my hubby works there....... Bet you know each other
		
Click to expand...

If he drinks in the Neuk then i most definitely will know him  What does he do?


----------



## Springy (31 January 2013)

Hacked_Off said:



			If he drinks in the Neuk then i most definitely will know him  What does he do?
		
Click to expand...

He does 'horses' lol racing have pm you


----------



## pinklilly (31 January 2013)

Another from Hexham, and to whoever was asking about snow it's now gone but mud that deep was rolling about in when bringing in horses as boots kept getting stuck.

My horses are over Horsley / Ovingham way.  There's a serious lack of livery yards by Hexham.


----------



## angelish (31 January 2013)

me too  
horses are near morpeth


----------



## touchstone (31 January 2013)

I'm County Durham too.


----------



## dianeholmes (31 January 2013)

Me near Morpeth - horse lives at Alnwick!


----------



## ex racer rider (31 January 2013)

I'm in bishop Auckland


----------



## ClassicG&T (31 January 2013)

Do you think we have seen eachother before at competitions and stuffm? Or even livery yards?


----------



## Hacked_Off (31 January 2013)

ClassicG&T said:



			Do you think we have seen eachother before at competitions and stuffm? Or even livery yards?
		
Click to expand...

It wouldn't surprise me! I bet half of us even hunt with the same packs and don't even realise!


----------



## Springy (31 January 2013)

Hacked_Off said:



			It wouldn't surprise me! I bet half of us even hunt with the same packs and don't even realise!
		
Click to expand...

Morpeth of course


----------



## Hacked_Off (31 January 2013)

Springy said:



			Morpeth of course 

Click to expand...

Best one there is


----------



## micramadam (31 January 2013)

Ex Durham / Washington girl here. Now in Holland and know quite a few of the other NE members here.


----------



## ClassicG&T (31 January 2013)

I've never hunted! Was going to take my youngster to the Morpeth Pony club cubbing in Oct I think it was, but he went lame


----------



## Hacked_Off (31 January 2013)

ClassicG&T said:



			I've never hunted! Was going to take my youngster to the Morpeth Pony club cubbing in Oct I think it was, but he went lame 

Click to expand...

There's another pony club meet in a couple of weeks, hopefully it'll be a bit drier by then!

http://www.morpethhuntpc.co.uk/events.htm


----------



## orionstar (31 January 2013)

Also from the Derwent valley, heloo!


----------



## Springy (31 January 2013)

micramadam said:



			Ex Durham / Washington girl here. Now in Holland and know quite a few of the other NE members here.
		
Click to expand...

Helloooooo


----------



## Cyrus (31 January 2013)

Ah the Neuk my sunday local lol


----------



## Hacked_Off (31 January 2013)

Cyrus said:



			Ah the Neuk my sunday local lol
		
Click to expand...

This is probably going to sound a bit odd, but do you come in with a husky type dog? I saw one in there a few weeks ago.


----------



## Buds_mum (31 January 2013)

I'm up north  sea and moors where I am. And that's about it lol


----------



## MinskiKaii (31 January 2013)

Me too!  Not far from Gatehead


----------



## twisteddiamond (31 January 2013)

im from gateshead, horseys are just by chopwell woods


----------



## orionstar (31 January 2013)

Cant beat Chopwell woods for a hack or the Derwent Walk, unless you happen to reverse over a cyclist


----------



## celia (1 February 2013)

Cyrus said:



			You still have any snow your way?
		
Click to expand...

It's pretty much gone now, thankfully. I'm not sure which is worse though - snow or the wind and rain we're now getting instead!


----------



## celia (1 February 2013)

pinklilly said:



			There's a serious lack of livery yards by Hexham.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hijack - but are there many people wanting livery locally? It's something I keep thinking about offering. We're hoping to put an arena in this year and a few liveries would certainly help to pay for it!


----------



## beatrice (1 February 2013)

I think there will always be a demand for livery in tyne valley sort of area.


----------



## leflynn (1 February 2013)

orionstar said:



			Also from the Derwent valley, heloo!
		
Click to expand...

Hey probable neighbour  Or fairly close....

*waves to twisteddiamond* I knew you were about there but not sure if I've seen you in real life!


----------



## Cyrus (1 February 2013)

Yes been in a few times with her Hacked Off big grey and white malamute guys behind the bar love her lol


----------



## Identityincrisis (1 February 2013)

I'm from Durham too


----------



## orionstar (1 February 2013)

leflynn said:



			Hey probable neighbour  Or fairly close....

*waves to twisteddiamond* I knew you were about there but not sure if I've seen you in real life!
		
Click to expand...

Horse at Blackhall Mill, so almost a neighbour!


----------



## ann-jen (1 February 2013)

Another from Durham here


----------



## exracer superstar (1 February 2013)

I'm Teesside


----------



## TheHud86 (1 February 2013)

anyone in need of an instructor?


----------



## twisteddiamond (1 February 2013)

leflynn said:



			Hey probable neighbour  Or fairly close....

*waves to twisteddiamond* I knew you were about there but not sure if I've seen you in real life!
		
Click to expand...

possibly but i havent been out and about for a while as i had a baby and hat to have the chestnut in my siggy PTS :'(


----------



## flirtygerty (2 February 2013)

Also in Derwent Valley, Durham/Northumberland border


----------



## vikkiandmonica (3 February 2013)

I'm in Newcastle! (well I say that, currently away at Nottingham Uni but that's where we keep the horses)


----------



## Shysmum (3 February 2013)

Near to Richmond !!! Hello !!!!!!!!!!!   I live in Co Durham tho - does that mean I should be on two boards ??


----------



## Patterdale (3 February 2013)

Anyone hunt with the Percy?


----------



## Goldenstar (3 February 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Anyone hunt with the Percy?
		
Click to expand...

Yup but horseless for hunting at the mo.


----------



## happyhaffie (3 February 2013)

One from Sunderland area


----------



## Patterdale (3 February 2013)

Goldenstar I bet I know you (if vaguely!) I used to hunt with the west mainly but moved a while ago


----------



## Lgd (5 February 2013)

Sunderland and horses at Fencehouses (between Chester-Le-Street and Houghton)


----------



## kal40 (7 February 2013)

I'm a local too.


----------



## MikeyLikey (7 February 2013)

Newbie on Teeside


----------



## Hacked_Off (7 February 2013)

Anyone going to the Percy hunt ball on sat?


----------



## Nudibranch (9 February 2013)

North of Hexham


----------



## jjflash (9 February 2013)

county durham!


----------



## katastrophykat (11 February 2013)

Hellooooo!!!! This will teach me to not look at the bottom of the forum  

I'm in Sunderland- I know a few of you- but not the two Sunderland bods I don't think?!  I keep my brats in Burdon Village just off the A19/A690. 

Girlies- have you noticed we have a man?! Richard- what do you instruct?


----------



## Lgd (11 February 2013)

katastrophykat said:



			....I'm in Sunderland- I know a few of you- but not the two Sunderland bods I don't think?!  I keep my brats in Burdon Village just off the A19/A690.
		
Click to expand...

You are not too far away from us. We have our own place so bit out of touch with the livery yard scene now, although I had the mare and foal at Leamside for a while and then Woodhouse for a couple of months while we had another stable built.

I'm more on the dressage side of things competitively and do a bit of dressage judging. if you have done Penshaw friday night dressage you will have seen me and I do a fair bit for the Holmside unaffiliated dressage as well.


----------



## katastrophykat (11 February 2013)

Lesley? Is that you?!  

You've judged me!  

You may recognise this one...


----------



## Lgd (11 February 2013)

katastrophykat said:



			Lesley? Is that you?!  

You've judged me!  

You may recognise this one... 






Click to expand...

It's me 

I creep out of the woodwork everywhere.


----------



## katastrophykat (11 February 2013)

Lol! You'll have the joy of judging my four year old this summer- hoping to do the full series!


----------



## horseychick1 (23 February 2013)

i'm here!!


----------



## BERTY (4 March 2013)

I'm a northern too! Durham area... &#128512;


----------



## weebarney (4 March 2013)

I'm here, Hello. I used to get about all over the north east with the horses but been out of the horsey seen for last few years since getting married etc Going to get back out and about this summer though. So please bare with me while i ask some maybe daft sounding questions, things have changed a lot in the last 10 years!


----------



## TheHud86 (22 March 2013)

katastrophykat said:



			Hellooooo!!!! This will teach me to not look at the bottom of the forum  

I'm in Sunderland- I know a few of you- but not the two Sunderland bods I don't think?!  I keep my brats in Burdon Village just off the A19/A690. 

Girlies- have you noticed we have a man?! Richard- what do you instruct? 

Click to expand...

Hi only just read through this thread again and realised you asked me a question lol I teach anything you want to learn, can teach children of all ages, young adults, adults, everyone really and every kind of ability whether its a beginner or a experienced or someone wanting to get back in the saddle.


----------

